# Un substitut aux carte airport Apple 802.11b



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

Apple a depuis quelque temps arrêter la commercialisation des cartes airport 802.11b et ces dernières atteignent des prix très élever en occasion.

les cartes apple sont en faite des cartes lucent wavelan PC Card intergrated donc un produit qui ne doit être utiliser que par Apple







en regardant sur les sites de revendeur sur internet j'ai remarquer que cette carte Sony pour vaio ressemblais beaucoup a la carte lucent donc Apple, j'ai donc commander la carte et je viens de la recevoir, première chose il faut retirer l'antenne de la carte Sony en faisait levier (j'utilise une spatule en plastique)






puis on compare avec la carte apple






troublante ressemblance non ? et le premier ibook qui me passe sous la main reçois la carte






l'iBook démarre et c'est partie !






(amis vendeur de matériel apple qui lisez ceci, n'oubliez pas que c'est moi a trouvez ceci et que vous allez gagner de sous donc m'oubliez pas   )


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2004)

bravo mackie, belle trouvaille


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2004)

et elle coute combien cette carte vaio?

119¤ c'est plus cher que les cartes airport en occase (80-90)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2004)

Chapeau Mackie! Sacré trouvaille.  Elle est bien de toi hein?


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

les cartes airport on tendance a ce vendre plus de 110 euros en ce moment, tu trouve cette carte la au même prix et bien plus facilement


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau Mackie! Sacré trouvaille.  Elle est bien de toi hein?



bien sur qu'elle est de moi


----------



## auron (29 Août 2004)

regarder sur ce site : http://www.alifax.fr/produit.asp?rubid=1087&idprod=2833&IdRubrique=1490
apparemment c'est la meme mais a la norme 802.11g, vous penser qu'elle fonctionne comme une carte airport extrem sur les vieux powerbook?
ce serait pas mal surtout qu'elle est moins cher...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

pas du tout


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2004)

et pourquoi pas????


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

parce que si tu regarde le liens chez lucent tu aurai compris que seul le chipset lucent est géré


----------



## auron (30 Août 2004)

pourtant le port des cartes airport est un port pcmcia standart et certaines cartes wifi comme la linksys sont detecté quand on est les met sur le port externe d'un powerbook. Peut etre que la sony a le meme chip que la linksys
personne veut en acheter une pour tester?


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2004)

l'utilisation faite par apple n'est pas du tout standardisé


----------



## lamantin (1 Septembre 2004)

Mauvaise nouvelle:-(

J'ai commandé sur internet cette carte et surprise ce n'est pas du Lucent mais du Orinoco. Donc pas de reconnaissance par la système comme carte airport. Il existe donc plusieurs carte sony PCWA-150 selon que sony se soit fourni chez l'un ou l'autre constructeur. Maintenant bien malin qui trouvera le moyen de distinguer les deux cartes. 
La carte est bien reconnu dans le port pcmcia et fonctionne parfaitement avec un drivers de tierce partie comme iox, mais ce n'était pas le but de l'opération. Je vais donc la retourner dans les 7jours (vpc)
Maintenant toute info est la bienvenue, en particulier de toi Macinside, un signe distinctif la boite semble dater un peu en stock depuis longtemps??? 2002 semble la seule date disponible sur la boite. 
salut


----------



## Supa (3 Septembre 2004)

2 questions:

1. J'ai une tour G4 450 mhz, cette combine marcherait-elle avec mon mac?

2. Si je peux commander cette carte et que je reçois du Orinoco, comment devrais-je m'y prendre pour pouvoir l'utiliser?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Tiobiloute (5 Septembre 2004)

Sinon question bête, on ne peut pas brancher la machine en éthernet avec une borne Aiport Extreme ou Express pour profiter des débits élevés ??? (mais certes ce n'est pas le même prix


----------



## Supa (6 Septembre 2004)

A défaut d'une carte airport, peut-on utilisé un borne access point pour recevoir le signal??


----------



## Arnold32 (10 Septembre 2004)

Oui, Supa, on peut utiliser une borne Ethernet en mode "client sans fil" pour recevoir le signal.

Si le but est une installation fixe c'est assez intelligent, parceque le jour ou on change de mac, on récupère la borne (je pense que l'Ethernet durera des années) et elle peut servir à d'autre choses.

On trouve de telles bornes aux alentours de 70 euros en VPC

L'avantage est de plus qu'étant en Ethernet, elles ne necessitent aucun pilote mac. (il suffit de configurer son TCP/IP correctement)

Par contre une telle borne ayant besoin d'une alimentation électrique, il ne faut pas y songer pour pouvoir balader son portable jusqu'au fond du jardin en restant connecté. Mais j'ai compris que tu avais un powermac...

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question.

Arnold32.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2004)

lamantin a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle:-(
> 
> J'ai commandé sur internet cette carte et surprise ce n'est pas du Lucent mais du Orinoco. Donc pas de reconnaissance par la système comme carte airport. Il existe donc plusieurs carte sony PCWA-150 selon que sony se soit fourni chez l'un ou l'autre constructeur. Maintenant bien malin qui trouvera le moyen de distinguer les deux cartes.
> La carte est bien reconnu dans le port pcmcia et fonctionne parfaitement avec un drivers de tierce partie comme iox, mais ce n'était pas le but de l'opération. Je vais donc la retourner dans les 7jours (vpc)
> ...



Lucent = agere = orinoco


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2004)

lamantin a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle:-(
> 
> J'ai commandé sur internet cette carte et surprise ce n'est pas du Lucent mais du Orinoco. Donc pas de reconnaissance par la système comme carte airport. Il existe donc plusieurs carte sony PCWA-150 selon que sony se soit fourni chez l'un ou l'autre constructeur. Maintenant bien malin qui trouvera le moyen de distinguer les deux cartes.
> La carte est bien reconnu dans le port pcmcia et fonctionne parfaitement avec un drivers de tierce partie comme iox, mais ce n'était pas le but de l'opération. Je vais donc la retourner dans les 7jours (vpc)
> ...



il faut la mettre dans le slot airport apple


----------



## fortineau (13 Septembre 2004)

Malheureusement, trop tard, la carte n'est plus fabriquée :

http://www.techdepot.com/product.asp?productid=1307596

et l'info était déjà dispo sur ce site avec les mêmes photos (mais sans les fautes d'orthographe) :

http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/PhotoAlbum36.html

  






			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bravo mackie, belle trouvaille


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Septembre 2004)

fortineau a dit:
			
		

> et l'info était déjà dispo sur ce site avec les mêmes photos (mais sans les fautes d'orthographe) :
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/PhotoAlbum36.html


What an amazing homepage !!! I didn't know Macinside speaks english !!  What i prefer are the comments on page "Graphite Menu" like "Place a title here" 
here is the page 
Well done Mackie


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2004)

fortineau a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, trop tard, la carte n'est plus fabriquée :
> 
> http://www.techdepot.com/product.asp?productid=1307596



il faut en profiter pendant qu'il en reste


----------



## Supa (15 Septembre 2004)

A défaut de l'ancienne carte airport, j'ai utilisé un acces point D-link modifié en client wireless et ça marche très bien, c'est juste un peu rude à paramètrer n'étant pas spécialiste.
Thanx Arnold32


----------



## JPD (20 Septembre 2004)

Arnold32 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Supa, on peut utiliser une borne Ethernet en mode "client sans fil" pour recevoir le signal.
> 
> Si le but est une installation fixe c'est assez intelligent, parceque le jour ou on change de mac, on récupère la borne (je pense que l'Ethernet durera des années) et elle peut servir à d'autre choses.
> 
> ...





as tu des reference pour ce type de borne ?

j'ai une borne airport un g5 et un flower power. celui etait equipe d'une carte airport. je viens de recuperer un iBook et j'ai mis cette carte dessus. Comment connecter le iMac ? 
merci de vos conseils


----------



## Supa (20 Septembre 2004)

http://d-link.com/products/?pid=326

Il me semble que c'est de celle-là que je me sers.


----------



## hucar (22 Septembre 2004)

j?ai trouvé une carte TRENDNET PCI WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-403PIplus) mais je ne sais pas si elle est compatible avec mon G4 bi-pro 500 ?


----------



## saxo (27 Septembre 2004)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> j?ai trouvé une carte TRENDNET PCI WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-403PIplus) mais je ne sais pas si elle est compatible avec mon G4 bi-pro 500 ?



J'utilise la même dans mon G5. Pas de souci. Bien sur, elle ne fonctionne qu'à 54Mbits/s.
Elle est reconnue à partir de Mac OS X 10.2.6 si mes souvenirs sont exactes.


----------



## hucar (27 Septembre 2004)

et avec cette config arrive-t-on aux 125 Mbit/s:

TRENDNET Switch WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-411BRPplus)

TRENDNET PCI WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-403PIplus)- encryptage à 256bits


----------



## saxo (27 Septembre 2004)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> et avec cette config arrive-t-on aux 125 Mbit/s:
> 
> TRENDNET Switch WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-411BRPplus)
> 
> TRENDNET PCI WIFI 802.11Gplus - Débits max 125Mbit/s (TEW-403PIplus)- encryptage à 256bits




En fait je pense que c'est Mac OS X qui se limite à la norme 802.11g soit 54Mbit/s. Les 125Mbit/s font appel à un protocole propriétaire de Broadcom qui n'est pas implémenté dans Mac OS X. J'utilise une TEW-403PIplus dans mon G5 et une TEW-401PC dans mon Powerbook et Utilitaire de réseau m'indique bien une vitesse de 54Mbit/s.


----------



## hucar (28 Septembre 2004)

Donc même si le switch et les cartes sont en 125 Mbit/s les echanges ne peuvent se faire qu'en 54 ?


----------



## Dad (7 Octobre 2004)

J'ai acheté un Ibook G4 dernièrement, et j'ai commandé une carte Airport Extrem pour lui.
Je savais que mon Imac G4 ne gérait pas l'extrem, je pensais donc m'en payer une sans trop de difficulté. 
Mais qd je vois les prix, je tombe des nues.

Le but est de me faire un petit réseau pépère, en utilisant le tournesol comme borne. Je sais qu'il ya des cartes qui peuvent se comporter comme des airport anciennes générations, mais je ne sais ni lesquelles ni où les trouver...
Quelqu'un aurait un lien ???


----------



## hucar (7 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part, je suis passé sur TRENDNET avec le Switch TEW-411BRP+ et la carte PCI TEW-403PI+
cela me permet a la vitesse max pour mon réseau. TRENDNET fait la même carte pour les portables, son nom c'est TEW-401PC+


----------



## Dad (8 Octobre 2004)

Ben oui, mais il semble qu'elle soit en 802.11g, pas en b... Donc pas compatible avec un Imac G4, non ? Je me trompe ?


----------



## hucar (8 Octobre 2004)

Non, elle est b+g et même + encore (enfin pour le + je n'ai pas encore testé).


----------



## Brett Sinclair (25 Novembre 2004)

Avec une D-Link usb j'ai réussi à me connecter à la borne Airport Express.

Par contre impossible d'établir la connexion Airtunes pour écouter la musique dans la pièce d'à côté!
La connexion ne se fait pas bien que le haut parleur "salon" apparaisse dans la fenetre d'Itune., Par contre l'impression via rendezvous marche impec...


----------



## hucar (25 Novembre 2004)

De mon cote j'ai pris la trednet 411BRP+ avec une carte PCI+ et ça marche super bien !!!
Par contre, j'ai l'etrange impression que quelqu'un utilise ma bande car elle a tendanse a diminuer au cours des jours et si je change mon mot de passe alors elle remonte cosiderablement ??? Pourtant j'ai mis toutes les protections, j'ai même fait en sorte que seul les ordi identifiés et referencés (via les adresse mac) sont autorisés a utiliser ma connection ??? suis-je parano ??
Autrement tout va bien ... bon achat et plutot simple a utiliser (avec un peut de recule parce que sur le moment ça parrait insurmontable).


----------



## Fanoo (28 Décembre 2004)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pense que c'est Mac OS X qui se limite à la norme 802.11g soit 54Mbit/s. Les 125Mbit/s font appel à un protocole propriétaire de Broadcom qui n'est pas implémenté dans Mac OS X. J'utilise une TEW-403PIplus dans mon G5 et une TEW-401PC dans mon Powerbook et Utilitaire de réseau m'indique bien une vitesse de 54Mbit/s.



bonjour,

je relance le post sur les cartes Wi-Fi de remplacement des cartes AirPort originales, avec une question :
j'ai acheté la carte PCMCIA Wi-Fi de Belkin en 802.11g pour mon Titanium 550, mais je ne parviens pas a la faire fonctionner. Est-ce qu'il faut installer des pilotes pour OSX.3 ?

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## bawan (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une carte airport pour mon iBook G3 dual 500 MHz, ceux qui ne supportent pas l'airport extreme.

D'après les forums, la carte TRENDNET (TEW-421PC) marche à la place de l'airport extreme.

Dans le catalogue TRENDNET j'ai trouvé la  (TEW-226PC) qui a les mêmes caractéristiques que la (TEW-421PC), mais en 802.11B

Quelqu'un a t'il essayé?


----------



## Fanoo (16 Janvier 2005)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> je relance le post sur les cartes Wi-Fi de remplacement des cartes AirPort originales, avec une question :
> j'ai acheté la carte PCMCIA Wi-Fi de Belkin en 802.11g pour mon Titanium 550, mais je ne parviens pas a la faire fonctionner. Est-ce qu'il faut installer des pilotes pour OSX.3 ?
> ...



faute de mieux, je réponds a mon propre post...

je parviens finalement a utiliser cette carte Belkin PCMCIA Wi-Fi dans mon Titanium 550 sans aucun parametrage et sans driver. On mesure la qualité de Mac OSX...

Je recommande cette carte, mais pas le support technique de Belkin qui continue a affirmer qu'elle est incompatible avec MacOS. Les débits sont tres bons.
pour info, elle est vendue beaucoup plus cher a la Fnac que sur Internet...


----------



## lolga (21 Janvier 2005)

c'est où ? que je peux poser une question ?
j'essaie :

j'ai un mac G3 desktop beige 233
j'ai une freebox qui va me servir de borne/routeur quand j'aurais la carte que j'ai commandé....
je souhaite donc insérer une carte wifi, puisque la carte airport classique se fait rare, dans ce bon vieux g3.

passionnés bidouilleurs... conseillez moi.

en vous remerciant,


----------



## lion (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir   , mon problème est classique : iMac G3 sans carte Airport adaptée(qui ne se fait plus) .
J'envisage de relier mon Mac au modem ADSL Ethernet à l'aide de 2 bornes Airport Express .
Est-ce possible ?  Merci .


----------



## ghjuvan (8 Février 2005)

on la trouve ancore ici :
http://www.alis.fr/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=180

la carte airport "classique" , c'est à dire en 802.11b .

Dommage qu'on ne trouve pas la même chose en USB... comme pour les PC


----------



## obelix67 (15 Février 2005)

Quelle carte peut on installer dans l'iMac G4 800 17 ' ?  Merci d'avance !


----------



## palaflo (19 Février 2005)

bonjour , la clé usb dlink dlw-122 est compatible mac elle coute 30¤ , serait ce la solution ?  
pour pas trop payer car les cartes apple me tente mais le prix moins .


----------



## Massalia (4 Mars 2005)

Bravo, mais je ne courrai pas le risque.
En revanche, où trouve-t-on des cartes Airport ancien modèle (i.e. avant les Express) ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, mais je ne courrai pas le risque.
> En revanche, où trouve-t-on des cartes Airport ancien modèle (i.e. avant les Express) ?
> Merci d'avance !


 
Voir 3 posts au dessus   ou bien ici.


----------



## Fanoo (10 Mars 2005)

...pour relier des macs sans carte AirPort en reseau sans fil (je l'ai fait avec des iMacs BondiBlue, sortis avant que le sansfil existe...).

Elle ne coute que 31¤.
l'installation est super simple.
Mais, il faut absolument charger le driver 1.4.7 car celui du site dLink ne marche pas, attention!

il ne faut esperer non plus traverser des murs trop épais, mais pour des machines assez proches, ca marche TRES bien. C'est même impressionnant par rapport a la mauvaise reputation de ce matériel. Je crois que c'est une question de qualité du pilote.


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mars 2005)

`Pour mon iMac G3 DV je pencherais bien pour ça :Clé USB WiFi OVISLINK Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## lolga (1 Avril 2005)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je suis passé sur TRENDNET avec le Switch TEW-411BRP+ et la carte PCI TEW-403PI+
> cela me permet a la vitesse max pour mon réseau. TRENDNET fait la même carte pour les portables, son nom c'est TEW-401PC+


 Bonjour,
saurez vous me conseillez,
j'ai une carte Trendnet TEW401PC plus, pour mon powerbook G4 550, une carte wifi dans la freebox, et mon mac ne reconnait pas la carte TEW401, les diodes power et link de la carte sont éteints..., me faut il un driver ? il me semblait que mac osX reconnaissait le matériel illico presto, or dans la pomme info sur mon ordi ma carte PCI n'est pas repérée.
Que n'ai je pas fait ? que me manque t il ? ou trouver l'info ? 
En vous remerciant,


----------



## pierre2 (10 Avril 2005)

bonjour j'ai un portabla ibook G3 700Mhz et je desire me connecté a un reseau wifi, mais d'apres ce que je viens de lire me faudrait la carte airport classique qui ne se fabrique plus , alors quelle carte dois je acheter?
merci d'avance


----------



## ambrine (20 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir ma carte Airport ancienne génération (11b) pour mon "Sage", après avoir téléphoné au SAV technique d'Apple. Ils m'ont dit que je n'avais pas besoin d'adaptateur, après vérification!     

Maintenant que j'ai la carte entre les mains, je m'en vais éclairer vos oreilles...

Cette carte posséde une connectique PCMCIA pour portable, c'est à dire 2 rangées de petits trous sur toute la largeur de la carte; donc si vous n'avez pas à l'emplacement Airport 2 rangées de petites aiguilles en cuivre, il vous faut un adaptateur!!

Celui-ci va contenir la carte Airport et il se connectera sur la carte mère dans un petit slot noir qui fait le tiers de la largeur de la carte.


----------



## manustyle (16 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une carte Classic d'origine sur mon Pismo. Seulement voila, je voudrais passer tout mon réseau à la norme G, mais surtout au cryptage WPA, qui n'est pas géré par cette carte.

J'ai testé une Linksys WPC54G qui semble être reconnu, car elle apparait dans la barre des menus, mais les menus sont en grisés. Ce qui voudrait dire que OSX ne l'active pas.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## jeryci (2 Octobre 2005)

bawan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche une carte airport pour mon iBook G3 dual 500 MHz, ceux qui ne supportent pas l'airport extreme.
> 
> ...



salut, je suis à la recherche d'une carte wifi peu chere pour mon powerbook g3 wallstreet,
qui tourne plutot bien sous 10.3.9 , la tew-226PC semble convenir, (à 19,90¤) mais sera-t-elle gérée correctement par osx ? merci


----------



## lappartien (16 Décembre 2005)

macinside, avant de demander des royalties, fais gaffe, ça fait plus d'un an que ton info existe sur un autre site que macgé. Enfin t'as vraiment de beaux cheveux...tu sais!


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2005)

lappartien a dit:
			
		

> macinside, avant de demander des royalties, fais gaffe, ça fait plus d'un an que ton info existe sur un autre site que macgé. Enfin t'as vraiment de beaux cheveux...tu sais!



regarde la date de création du sujet avant de dire ça


----------



## silverkingz design (25 Décembre 2005)

*OK : La carte airport pour ibook g3 chez alis:

TTC : 135.00 ¤ !!!!  *

sans compter qu'il faut l'adaptateur je crois!!!

Est-ce possible que quelqu'un reponde en faisant une synthèse de ce qui est envisageable pour un ibook g3?
là, tout le monde repete les meme trucs mais on ne saitplus quoi faire.

Qelle solution pour un ibook g3?
pas cheros et qui fonctionne!?


MERCI pour votre aide...

ps:
135euros ttc : ca va pas la tete!!!!


----------



## silverkingz design (25 Décembre 2005)

est-ce que la carte "sonnet Aria extreme", qui d'apres le descriptif serait compatible avec mon ibook g3 800mhz, necessite un adaptateur, ou est-ce que elle se connecte directement dans son emlacement.?
enfin, si j'ai bien compris, est-ce une solution?
:hein: 

http://www.gigapole.fr/fiche_produi...&ProdId=G54-CB&cid=217241&ident=0&ckc=1&cks=0


----------



## ambrine (26 Décembre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que la carte "sonnet Aria extreme", qui d'apres le descriptif serait compatible avec mon ibook g3 800mhz, necessite un adaptateur, ou est-ce que elle se connecte directement dans son emlacement.?
> enfin, si j'ai bien compris, est-ce une solution?
> :hein:



Si tu lis mon post plus haut et regardes la photo, tu auras les explications: il faut deux rangées de fines aiguilles en cuivre (prise mâle) dans ton iBook pour ne pas avoir besoin d'adaptateur.


----------



## silverkingz design (26 Décembre 2005)

oui bon bah j'ai forcemment ça puisque j'ai un ibook g3 800...
sauf que je ne trouve pas de carte qui aille dedans.
pour la sonnet apres verif aupres de clg : non, ca ne va pas!
quant à  la carte  apple compatible (ancien modele airport) elle coute 142 eur chez eux...
et pour l'instant, est indisponible...

zut!!!

pour la solution usb:

quelqu'un a une idée de ce que valent:

la trendnet 424ub (env 29 euros)
et la :
netgear wg11 v2

(nativement pour pc)

???


----------



## ambrine (26 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'aller voir sur l'ancien site de tcsmac.net (MacOSX86.net) où j'avais trouvé ma carte Airport pour 109¤: elle coûte maintenant 159¤, je ne connaissais pas la bonification informatique.

http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/19/wa/product?id=120&wosid=gfxJr9r434KA4pyZ1dCtVM

Chez 2éme génération c'est presque pareil: http://www.2eme-generation.com/liste.php?cat=co

Là je ne sais pas quoi proposer de plus....


----------



## silverkingz design (26 Décembre 2005)

bon, en gros et en bref : c'est mort pour ceux qui n'ont pas 1000balles a lacher!

merde.


----------



## zigouiman (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai fait un petit tour les net pour trouver des cartes Airport compatible... pour mon PowerMAc G4 733. Sur MacWay  il y avait une carte PCI compatible dans les 70 euros qui n'est malheureusement plus dispo.  

Par contre je serai bien tenté par la carte Aria ici
mais j'ai lu plus haut que cette carte était incompatible avec un ibook G3 800 mais pourquoi donc ?:mouais:


----------



## skydream (14 Janvier 2006)

elle n'a pas la même tête que les cartes airport classiques 2 rangées de petites aiguilles en cuivre (lire plus haut).


----------



## Kzimir (15 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par la carte Belkin ou la clé USB Dlink dont il était question un peu plus haut.

Y a plus qu'à voir à combien je vais les toucher à mon centre informatique à Shanghai


----------



## Fanoo (15 Janvier 2006)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par la carte Belkin ou la clé USB Dlink dont il était question un peu plus haut.
> 
> Y a plus qu'à voir à combien je vais les toucher à mon centre informatique à Shanghai



Si ca t'interesse, j'ai le dongle D-link et la carte Belkin à vendre. ils marchent parfaitement mais comme je me suis equipé en iMac...


----------



## zigouiman (15 Janvier 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> elle n'a pas la même tête que les cartes airport classiques 2 rangées de petites aiguilles en cuivre (lire plus haut).



Désolé, j'avais pas compris ce détail... je pensais que les cartes PCMCIA possédaient une connectique identique. Bref si ça ne marche pas sur un ibook G3, ça ne va pas aller non plus dans le slot Airport du Powermac G4, mais l'avantage c'est que je peux me tourner vers une carte PCI. La Sonnet Aria extreme PCI vaut près de 90 euros, c'est super cher. La belkin en PCI est incompatible Mac (sauf l'ancienne version dont le chipset Broadcom était reconnu par OSX)... La Trendnet PCI qui fonctionnait sur mac est introuvable, bref pas facile de s'y retrouver sachant qu'on trouve des cartes PCI WIFI pour PC à 20 euros ! 






Pour la carte PCMCIA Belkin, le modèle F5D7010  fonctionne sur mac comme une ancienne carte Airport, sur le site américain du constructeur, on trouve la mention suivante : "Works with Windows® 98SE, 2000, Me, XP and Mac OS® X v10.2.6 with AirPort® installer 3.0.4, or Mac OS® X v10.3" 
Sur la version française du constructeur, la photo du produit est différente et il n'y a aucune mention de compatibilité Mac... Il y a aussi la référence F5D7011 (avec un chipset différent ?)





Sur cette page on trouve bien des modèles utilisant le même chipset qu'une carte Airport. Mais le problème est de connaître le chipset utilisé sur les cartes  parce qu'en cherchant bien on peut trouver des pilotes pour la plupart des chipsets utilisés... reste à savoir lesquels... bref je suis pas plus avancé...


----------



## Kzimir (16 Janvier 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Si ca t'interesse, j'ai le dongle D-link et la carte Belkin à vendre. ils marchent parfaitement mais comme je me suis equipé en iMac...


 
Moi je serais partant, mais j'ai peur que les frais de port jusqu'à Shanghai soient assez élevés 
Je suis là bas jusqu'à septembre au moins...
J'ai fait l'expérience du centre commercial informatique ici, c'est assez tendu. 3 millions de boutiques et à chaque fois des vendeurs qui te sautent dessus, on se croirait au marché du faux


----------



## Fanoo (16 Janvier 2006)

Tu as raison, je n'avais pas vu que tu étais à Shangaï...

Pour les français qui sont restés en France (il doit en rester   ;-)  ), j'ai le dongle D-Link WiFi USb et la carte Belkin WiFi PCMCIA disponibles. Les 2 marchent tres bien, ils sont compatibles MacOSX et permettent d'apporter le WiFi a toutes les machines qui ont un port USB ou PCMCIA même si elles n'étaient pas prévu pour le WiFi (comme l'iMac G3, et le Titanium par ex.).
Me contacter pour des renseignements.


----------



## bpommies26 (24 Janvier 2006)

Vu que tu as l'air d'un expert, j'aimerais savoir si je peux acheter une carte PCMCIA qui fonctionnerait avec mon portable Mac (powerbook 3400c), plutot très ancien mais toujours aussi pratique pour moi 

Bonne expertise et merci


----------



## Fanoo (24 Janvier 2006)

bpommies26 a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tu as l'air d'un expert, j'aimerais savoir si je peux acheter une carte PCMCIA qui fonctionnerait avec mon portable Mac (powerbook 3400c), plutot très ancien mais toujours aussi pratique pour moi ...



Bon, alors je suis pas expert mais il y a des petits trucs que j'ai appris avec le temps.

voila ce que je sais :

la carte PCMCIA (802.11g) de Belkin (annoncée comme NON compatible mac) EST compatible avec nos macs, sur OSX. evidemment, il faut avoir une machine (le plus souvent un portable) qui a un port PCMCIA sur le coté pour le mettre dedans. regarde si c'est le cas sur ta machine...

le dongle USB d-Link fonctionne tres bien grace au dernier pilote. Il permet d'apporter le WiFi (802.11b) pour pas cher à TOUS les macs qui ont un port USB (= Tous les macs).

j'espere que ces infos vous seront utiles...


----------



## skydream (25 Janvier 2006)

Est-ce que c'est jouable une clé usb D-LINK avec un port usb1.0 sur mon ibook ou serait-ce comme en 56Ko, il me semble que la D-LINK DWL-G122 fait b et g non?


----------



## Fanoo (25 Janvier 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que c'est jouable une clé usb D-LINK avec un port usb1.0 sur mon ibook ou serait-ce comme en 56Ko, il me semble que la D-LINK DWL-G122 fait b et g non?



Oui, la clé USB d-Link DWL-122 (que je vends d'occaz d'ailleurs) fonctionne sur n'importe quel port USB 1.0 ou 2.0 avec la vitesse WiFi de l'AirPort initial (en "b")
c'est quand même plus rapide que le 56K, même si le principe est totalement différent car le 56K est une vitesse de connection de ton ordi vers internet, tandis que le WiFi est une vitesse de connection de ton ordi à ce que tu veux de l'autre côté (un autre ordi, ta freebox, ton routeur WiFi, etc...)


----------



## skydream (25 Janvier 2006)

oui je voulais dire le modem 56Ko integré dans les ordi, je pense acheter la DWL-G122 à 33¤ sur amazon. merci pour les conseils.


----------



## bibouille (25 Janvier 2006)

Fanoo, je pense que je risque d'être intéressé par ta clé usb vu que je cherche à connecter en wifi mon imac g3 500 avec ma freebox dont je viens de recevoir la carte wifi...

A priori cela doit coller non ? enfin pas coller mais bien s'enfoncer...
*


----------



## Fanoo (25 Janvier 2006)

bibouille a dit:
			
		

> Fanoo, je pense que je risque d'être intéressé par ta clé usb vu que je cherche à connecter en wifi mon imac g3 500 avec ma freebox dont je viens de recevoir la carte wifi...
> 
> A priori cela doit coller non ? enfin pas coller mais bien s'enfoncer...
> *



Pas de pb, mais contacte moi en message privé ou par e-mail STP


----------



## bibouille (25 Janvier 2006)

un mp t'attends fanoo car par email, je ne peux te joindre depuis le site


----------



## ifanMAC (5 Mars 2006)

Subissant la politique wifi d'apple, j'avais trouvé la solution grace à ce forum. J'utilisai sur un ibook G3 une clé usb de marque ovislink (Ovislink Evo-w54USB) avec le driver ralink (http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm) avant qu'elle ne me lache ... 

J'ai donc arpenté les spécialistes PC du quartier montgallet à la recherche d'un dongle à chipset compatible. Après un essai avec le dongle CNet (trop rapproché esthétiquement de l'ovislink, je me suis fait avoir, il n'est pas compatible, du moins avec le driver ci-dessus), je me suis rabattu vers le modèle Asus Spacelink WL-167g USB2 adapter qui fonctionne parfaitement avec.

A priori, la portée et le débit sont au moins comparables à l'ovislink. Par contre, la consommation pourrait être supérieure. Je n'ai pas réellement les moyens de faire un test sérieux.

De plus, et contrairement à la carte d'origine, le débit proposé peut monter jusqu'aux 54 Mbps sur usb1. Malgré l'inconvénient d'un élément 'rapporté', je le trouve particulièrement pratique équipé d'un système de renvoi d'angle améliorant l'effet antenne.

A chacun de voir ...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2006)

ifanMAC a dit:
			
		

> De plus, et contrairement à la carte d'origine, le débit proposé peut monter jusqu'aux 54 Mbps sur usb1.


Sachant que le maximum théorique de l'USB 1 est de 12Mbps, comment cela est-il possible ?


----------



## Notabene (9 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que le maximum théorique de l'USB 1 est de 12Mbps, comment cela est-il possible ?


 USB 1.1 : débit théorique : 12 Mbit/s ; débit réel : 6 Mbit/s.

 USB 2.0 : débit théorique : 480 Mbit/s ; débit réel : 256 Mbit/s.

Pour enfoncer le clou,
Notabene


----------



## CBi (17 Avril 2006)

Par contre, il me semble avoir lu que dans un réseau 802.11g, mettre une borne 802.11b fait basculer tout le réseau en "petite vitesse" 802.11b  

Dans ce cas, il y aurait bien un avantage à utiliser une clef 802.11g plutôt que b, même si la  machine connectée en USB1 n'en profite pas...


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Avril 2006)

ifanMAC a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc arpenté les spécialistes PC du quartier montgallet à la recherche d'un dongle à chipset compatible. Après un essai avec le dongle CNet (trop rapproché esthétiquement de l'ovislink, je me suis fait avoir, il n'est pas compatible, du moins avec le driver ci-dessus), je me suis rabattu vers le modèle Asus Spacelink WL-167g USB2 adapter qui fonctionne parfaitement avec.



Intéressant ça... Concrètement si j'achète ce Asus Spacelink WL-167g, que je le branche sur l'un des ports USB de mon vieux PowerMac (USB 2 car j'ai une carte PCI additionnelle), et que je dispose d'un réseau Wifi, cela va marcher directement ou faut-il installer quelque chose ?

L'avantage par rapport au D-Link DWL-122 (qui apparemment fonctionne bien aussi, mais en b) est donc qu'on peut profiter de la norme g ?

'+


----------



## Notabene (23 Avril 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> mon vieux PowerMac (USB 2 car j'ai une carte PCI additionnelle),


 S'il vous reste un connecteur PCI de libre dans votre Power Mac, investissez plutôt dans une carte PCI basée sur le chipset Broadcom. 

La compatibilité des produits sans fil basés sur ce chipset a été officiellement reconnue par Apple en 2003.

Le driver est le logiciel AirPort de Mac OS : Apple introduit régulièrement de nouvelles fonctionnalités par le biais de la mise à jour des programmes internes pour ses bornes d'accès. 

Vous avez accès aux fonctionnalités sans fil à partir du menu AirPort dans Mac OS X ou à partir de la barre des réglages AirPort sous Mac OS 9.
Airport = Wi-Fi = 802.11b = 11 Mbps
Airport Extreme = Wi-Fi = 802.11g = 54 Mbps
Chipset Broadcom = totalement compatible et équivalent à AirPort Extreme
Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2006)

Notabene a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous reste un connecteur PCI de libre dans votre Power Mac, investissez plutôt dans une carte PCI basée sur le chipset Broadcom.
> 
> La compatibilité des produits sans fil basés sur ce chipset a été officiellement reconnue par Apple en 2003.



Ah ben oui, encore mieux ! Merci du conseil avisé ! J'avais cependant peur que cette solution soit plus chère que la solution USB (je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'investir beaucoup), mais apparemment ça ne va pas me revenir plus cher. 

'+


----------



## Notabene (24 Avril 2006)

Prenez plutôt la carte Wi-Fi de type CardBus F5D7011 de Belkin.

Une adresse à garder sous le coude pour éviter de tâtonner : http://www.osxcompatible.free.fr/

Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2006)

Notabene a dit:
			
		

> Prenez plutôt la carte Wi-Fi de type CardBus F5D7011 de Belkin.


 
Ah bon ok. Elle rentre directement dans le port prévu pour la carte Airport donc ? Quelle est son intérêt par rapport à la carte PCI que tu proposais ? Idéalement je préfèrerais une carte fonctionnant sans driver. Mais si elles sont équivalente en terme de résultat, je prendrais la moins chère des deux solutions. 

'+


----------



## Notabene (24 Avril 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ok. Elle rentre directement dans le port prévu pour la carte Airport donc ? Quelle est son intérêt par rapport à la carte PCI que tu proposais ? Idéalement je préfèrerais une carte fonctionnant sans driver. Mais si elles sont équivalente en terme de résultat, je prendrais la moins chère des deux solutions.
> 
> '+


 Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux en vous répondant : 'La CardBus ou PC Card de Belkin' concerne un autre forum.

Dans votre cas prècis, la carte Wi-Fi de type PCI est le meilleur choix possible.

Attention, la carte que vous désirez acquérir, existe en 2 versions :
la  F5D7000 basée sur le chipset Broadcom ;
la  F5D7000 v3 utilise le chipset Ralink.
Désolé pour la confusion,
Notabene


----------



## guytantakul (24 Avril 2006)

D'accord avec notabene, une carte pci est toujours meilleure qu'une solution usb en la matière


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2006)

Notabene a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux en vous répondant : 'La CardBus ou PC Card de Belkin' concerne un autre forum.



Ok pas de problème.  Juste pour l'anecdote, une telle carte fonctionne-t-elle quand même en remplacement de la carte Airport originale ou pas ?



			
				Notabene a dit:
			
		

> Dans votre cas prècis, la carte Wi-Fi de type PCI est le meilleur choix possible.
> 
> Attention, la carte que vous désirez acquérir, existe en 2 versions :
> la  F5D7000 basée sur le chipset Broadcom ;
> la  F5D7000 v3 utilise le chipset Ralink.



Bon si j'ai bien compris selon le chipset sur lequel je tombe j'aurais éventuellement besoin d'un driver.

Merci et '+ !


----------



## guytantakul (24 Avril 2006)

À mon avis, seul le broadcom sera reconnu...


----------



## zigouiman (24 Avril 2006)

Notabene a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux en vous répondant : 'La CardBus ou PC Card de Belkin' concerne un autre forum.
> 
> Dans votre cas prècis, la carte Wi-Fi de type PCI est le meilleur choix possible.
> 
> ...



Je croyais qu'elles ne fonctionnaient pas sur sur les "vieux" PowerMac G4" à cause de l'incompatibilité du port PCMCIA de la carte Airport sur les anciens modèles (remonter dans le topic pour voir les messages à ce sujet).


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Avril 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'elles ne fonctionnaient pas sur sur les "vieux" PowerMac G4" à cause de l'incompatibilité du port PCMCIA de la carte Airport sur les anciens modèles (remonter dans le topic pour voir les messages à ce sujet).


 
Il s'agit de cartes PCI. 

'+


----------



## zigouiman (25 Avril 2006)

AH oui effectivement mais sur le lien il y avait la photo d'une carte PCMCIA Belkin d'où la confuse....  :rose:  Enfin y'a pas que Belkin en carte PCI, il y a aussi : Linksys et Sonnet entre autres...


----------



## jpeg92 (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai un soucis :

J'ai une freebox V1 associée à un routeur wifi Asus WL-530G (voir ICI)

Quand je me connecte avec mon mac mini via une clé USB wifi Asus 167, ca marche sans soucis, mais depuis mon macbook, y'a rien à faire, il voit mon réseau, me demande la clé WEP, quand je la rentre, ca me met le message "une erreur s'est produite lors de la connection au réseau".

Y'a t-il un problème de compatibilité entre le routeur Asus et l'airport du macbook ?


----------



## nikolo (31 Mai 2006)

quelle carte dois je acheter pour equiper un imac G3 snow de 700 mhz sous OS 9.2.2 (et jaguar ou panther) pour avoir du wifi via une borne aiport express deja relié à une freebox et un ppc G5 deja en wifi.

le but : les 2 ordis communiquent entre 2, et font sur internet.


----------



## MarcMame (31 Mai 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> quelle carte dois je acheter pour equiper un imac G3 snow de 700 mhz sous OS 9.2.2 (et jaguar ou panther) pour avoir du wifi via une borne aiport express deja relié à une freebox et un ppc G5 deja en wifi.


Une carte Airport originale (non extreme). Il semble également qu'il faille un adaptateur spécifique pour cet iMac. Ca risque d'être dur à trouver, essaye l'occasion.


----------



## nikolo (31 Mai 2006)

justement j'en trouve pas ou alors hors de prix . Y'a pas une alternative (sinon j'ai la possibilité de mettre une borne aiport connecté à l'imac via un cable ethernet  et gerevia utilitaire aiport mais bon cela fait cher le module)


----------



## MarcMame (31 Mai 2006)

Pas de port USB2 + pas de port PCI = pas d'autre choix.


----------



## nikolo (31 Mai 2006)

bon je crois queje vais alors chercher une nouvelle borne aiport express.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Juillet 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant ça... Concrètement si j'achète ce Asus Spacelink WL-167g, que je le branche sur l'un des ports USB de mon vieux PowerMac (USB 2 car j'ai une carte PCI additionnelle), et que je dispose d'un réseau Wifi, cela va marcher directement ou faut-il installer quelque chose ?
> 
> L'avantage par rapport au D-Link DWL-122 (qui apparemment fonctionne bien aussi, mais en b) est donc qu'on peut profiter de la norme g ?
> 
> '+




Pour info: je viens d'acheter le dongle D-link DWL-G122 à la norme 802.11g/2.4Ghz wireless


----------



## Ulysses (7 Septembre 2006)

Supa a dit:


> A défaut de l'ancienne carte airport, j'ai utilisé un acces point D-link modifié en client wireless et ça marche très bien, c'est juste un peu rude à paramètrer n'étant pas spécialiste.
> Thanx Arnold32



Bonjour. Je sais que ton message date un peu, mais j'aimerais beaucoup savoir comment tu y es parvenu, parce que moi, j'essaye depuis un moment de faire ça:


Freebox Mode Routeur  =)  Ibook G4 avec airport up: )
Freebox Mode Routeur  =)  emac 700 sans airport relié via ethernet au Dlink DWL-2000AP+ "wireless client" mad: )

Comme je l'explique en détail ici :
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?p=217019#217019

Si l'ibook se connecte sans problème à internet, ce n'est pas le cas de l'emac.

Depuis une semaine dessus, je craque un peu et accepterais volontiers toute aide... :rose: 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

les revendeurs américains OWC a des packs de 2 cartes airport pas très cher en stock


----------



## zigouiman (8 Octobre 2006)

c'est ça que t'appelles pas cher ?  
bon c'est vrai une ancienne carte airport d'occaz ça se trouve en 80 et 100 euros. 

130 euros c'est le prix en SAV Apple. Il faut savoir qu'Apple possède un stock de ces cartes qui ne sont utilisés que pour le remplacement ou la MAJ en SAV.


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> c'est ça que t'appelles pas cher ?
> bon c'est vrai une ancienne carte airport d'occaz ça se trouve en 80 et 100 euros.
> 
> 130 euros c'est le prix en SAV Apple. Il faut savoir qu'Apple possède un stock de ces cartes qui ne sont utilisés que pour le remplacement ou la MAJ en SAV.



130 euros en échange standard et 630 en achat


----------



## zigouiman (8 Octobre 2006)

à ce prix là il vaut racheter un mac complet !!  Quand je pense aux kg de cartes que les revendeurs récupèrent sur les portables ou les imac en fin de vie !!!


----------



## Pan (24 Octobre 2006)

Je recherche une carte airport pour un iBook G3. Existe-t-il autre chose que ceci ?


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2006)

justement, relis tout le sujet


----------



## Pan (24 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> justement, relis tout le sujet



Justement, je viens de le lire in extenso et franchement, tout ça n'est pas très clair : entre les carte PCI, PCMCIA, les normes 802.11b, 802.11g...
Je recherche les références d'une carte fonctionnant sur mon iBook G3


----------



## Pan (24 Octobre 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai compris en fin de journée :

pour mon iBook G3 (et tous les autres ordinateurs qui utilisent la carte Airport de première génération) il faut une carte PCMCIA mais pas forcément 802.11b puisque certaines cartes 802.11g supportent, a fortiori, le 802.11b. 

Dans cette catégorie, j'ai trouvé la carte Belkin F5D7010 (25 ) mais allez savoir si elle fonctionne... Zigouiman l'a évoquée au début de l'année mais personne ne lui a répondu


----------



## zigouiman (25 Octobre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Voil&#224; ce que j'ai compris en fin de journ&#233;e :
> 
> pour mon iBook G3 (et tous les autres ordinateurs qui utilisent la carte Airport de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration) il faut une carte PCMCIA mais pas forc&#233;ment 802.11b puisque certaines cartes 802.11g supportent, a fortiori, le 802.11b.
> 
> Dans cette cat&#233;gorie, j'ai trouv&#233; la carte Belkin F5D7010 (25 &#8364 mais allez savoir si elle fonctionne... Zigouiman l'a &#233;voqu&#233;e au d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e mais personne ne lui a r&#233;pondu



Si personne ne m'a r&#233;pondu, c'est que la r&#233;ponse coulait de source. Le port PCMCIA des portables G3 est diff&#233;rent d'un port PCMCIA standard, il est sp&#233;cifique Airport. Donc impossible d'y mettre une carte PCMCI Belkin ou autres. Par contre on peut les utiliser dans les ports externes (Cardbus) des Powerbook G3/G4.

Bref, il ne te reste plus que 2 possibilit&#233;s : acheter une (bonne) cl&#233; USB (mais &#231;a d&#233;passe du portable, c'est pas pratique et c'est du USB) ou acheter une carte Airport d'occaz (attention aux cartes HS et autres arnaques sur ebay).


----------



## Pan (25 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouvé une soi-disant carte Airport, spécifiée ainsi : "Apple Original 802.11b Airport Card (p/n M7600LL/C)".







Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## zigouiman (25 Octobre 2006)

Ça *c'est juste un adaptateur* qui ne fonctionne que dans les slots cardbus standard. 

Ca sert à uniquement convertir la connectique d'une carte Airport à celle du port cardbus des iMac G3.


----------



## Pan (25 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Ça *c'est juste un adaptateur* qui ne fonctionne que dans les slots cardbus standard.
> 
> Ca sert à uniquement convertir la connectique d'une carte Airport à celle du port cardbus des iMac G3.



Tout le monde peut se tromper.


----------



## dents tranchantes (13 Novembre 2006)

bonjour

ça serait le bonheur d'avoir le téléphone illimité!!
Orange m'a envoyer la livebox. Mais j'ai un mac G3, il me faut la carte Airport.
C'est pouquoi j'intervient dans la discussion.
Apparamment cette carte est casi introuvable.
Cette carte de sustitution ferait-elle l'affaire pour mon mac???


----------



## Pan (14 Novembre 2006)

dents tranchantes a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> ça serait le bonheur d'avoir le téléphone illimité!!
> Orange m'a envoyer la livebox. Mais j'ai un mac G3, il me faut la carte Airport.
> ...



Il n'y a pas de carte de substitution mais la carte airport n'est pas introuvable, elle est tout simplement devenue hors de prix. Donc si tu n'as pas un budget d'au moins une centaine d'euros à consacrer à l'achat d'un carte airport, je te conseille de te rabattre vers un périphérique WIFI qui se branche sur le port USB.


----------



## zigouiman (14 Novembre 2006)

dents tranchantes a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> &#231;a serait le bonheur d'avoir le t&#233;l&#233;phone illimit&#233;!!
> Orange m'a envoyer la livebox. Mais j'ai un mac G3, il me faut la carte Airport.
> ...



Un mac G3 ? un emac, un powermac, powerbook, ibook ? Autrement, une carte Airport on peut quand m&#234;me la trouver entre 80 et 90 euros minimum sur ebay. Pour un "vieux" portable, m&#234;me si c'est cher, c'est quand m&#234;me l'id&#233;al  (pas de drivers, imm&#233;diatement reconnue, invisible sous le clavier)


----------



## christapor (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers mac, mais je m'en sors plutôt pas mal jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Mon problème est le suivant: configurer in powerbook G4 Mac OS X 10.3 avec une clé Asus 167g de façon à surfer sur le net avec Safari à partir de ma Freebox HD. J'ai réussi à installer les drivers pour la clé Asus, me connecter à ma Freebox, mais Safari ne trouve rien.. Si quelqu'un pouvait me guider pas-à-pas, ça m'arrangerait grandement.
Merci à tous.
Cordialement,
Chris


----------



## Junk (30 Novembre 2006)

christapor a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers mac, mais je m'en sors plut&#244;t pas mal jusqu'&#224; aujourd'hui. Mon probl&#232;me est le suivant: configurer in powerbook G4 Mac OS X 10.3 avec une cl&#233; Asus 167g de fa&#231;on &#224; surfer sur le net avec Safari &#224; partir de ma Freebox HD. J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer les drivers pour la cl&#233; Asus, me connecter &#224; ma Freebox, mais Safari ne trouve rien.. Si quelqu'un pouvait me guider pas-&#224;-pas, &#231;a m'arrangerait grandement.
> Merci &#224; tous.
> Cordialement,
> Chris



Salut,
Je vais essay&#233; de t'aider parceque j'ai aussi une Asus 167g mais avec OS X 10.4 ...
La premi&#232;re chose, c'est de savoir si tu as bien install&#233; ton adaptateur usb wifi.
C'est &#224; dire, tu as d'abord install&#233; les drivers fournis sur le CD, ensuite tu as red&#233;marr&#233; ta machine, et seulement apr&#232;s le red&#233;marrage tu as branch&#233; l'adaptateur wifi.
En principe, l'utilitaire USBWirelessUtility aurai d&#251; se lancer automatiquement &#224; l'insertion de la cl&#233; wifi. 
Ensuite, tu es all&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me d'OS X, dans la partie R&#233;seau, en cliquant, normalement, OS X t'a indiqu&#233; qu'un nouvel adaptateur r&#233;seau a &#233;t&#233; trouver.

Apr&#232;s avoir configurer en DHCP dans un premier temps ton adaptateur, tu retournes dans l'USBWirelessUtility et dans l'onglet Site Survey tu cliques sur Rescan, si tu vois le r&#233;seau wifi de ta Freebox, tu essais de cliquer sur Connect et en principe &#231;a devrai fonctionner.(Attention de ne pas s&#233;lectionner le r&#233;seau freephonie).

Si &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, essais de mettre les adresses r&#233;seaux des DNS dans la configuraiton r&#233;seau de l'adaptateur wifi.

Tu as suivi cette m&#233;thode ? &#199;a fonctionne ou pas ?


----------



## pickwick (30 Novembre 2006)

On trouve des ersatzs de carte airport Apple de marque Sony ou Flugxxxx sur ebay qui fonctionnent tout à fait et on les a autour de 65 euros. je confirme que cela marche mieux que toutes les clés USB ...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

apparament la carte que je cite en d&#233;part a aussi &#233;t&#233; utiliser sous une autre r&#233;f&#233;rence pour les aibo chez sony  (ref : Aibo Card ERA-201D1 )


----------



## Clarity (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous! 

Voilà, étant donné que je m'y connais plus en PC qu'en Mac (même si après tout j'ai commencé sur Mac toute petite avec le Mac Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je préfère poser des questions aux spécialistes avant de me lancer dans quelque chose. 

Je vais bientôt acquérir un routeur qui, couplé à mon modem adsl sur mon PC, pourra distribuer le WiFi chez moi. Et ma mère, qui elle est restée sur Mac, possède un iMac G4 (vous savez, celui qui tire la langue dans la Pub, en forme de boule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Donc je voulais savoir s'il me suffisait de lui installer une carte AirPort Extreme (j'en ai trouvé sur Priceminister et Ebay a un prix tout à fait abordable) dans l'emplacement prévu de son ordi, et qu'ensuite je configure le réseau à partir de mon routeur pour qu'elle puisse bénéficier du WiFi sur son Mac. Autre chose, en existe-t-il plusieurs versions? Lesquelles ne seraient pas compatibles?

Voilà, j'espère que j'ai été suffisament claire. Merci à tous pour vos lumières!


----------



## Jacques Lafleur (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouvel utilisateur d'un powerBook G4 c'est en cherchant une combine pour  me connecter en wifi que j'ai trouvé une réponse.
Je suis client AOL devenu depuis Neuf  puis SFR;
A l'époque, je disposais de l'AOL Box équipée de la carte PCMCIA pour la Wifi.
Bonne surprise, après avoir mis en place cette carte, dans le connecteur PCMCIA cette carte est reconnue. pour vérifier, je suis allé voir un ami qui avait lui aussi ce type de carte ! elle marche aussi.
Conclusion, elle coute chez AOL la bagatelle d'une trentaine d'Euros  il faut seulement connaitre un ancien client AOL la carte est une Inventel
Pas mal ! non ?
Attention la carte Free ne fonctionne pas


----------

